# A Poison Ivy haul :)



## Esperanza (May 24, 2008)

Here's my recent purchases from MAC from 2 weeks ago and... yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've seen the Naughty Nautical collection but honestly, I wasn't impressed at all neither by the l/s nor the pigments. So I ended up buying some nice green eye shadows from the perm line, I'm eager to test them! 

From L to R: 
Ramblas Red l/s (Amplified), Juxt e/s (Satin), Lipgelée Saplicious, Bitter e/s (Velvet), Ruby Woo l/s (Matte, I LOOOOVE it!) and the tapered blending brush n° 224 (really handy this one, and so soft!)







Close-up pics:

*Ramblas Red & Juxt*




*
Ruby Woo & Bitter:*





*Saplicious l/g:*





The colors I bought made me think about Uma Thurman's character in Batman, hence the title of my haul


----------



## parysse (May 24, 2008)

A very fun haul ! Saplicious lipgelée looks so nice.


----------



## TDoll (May 25, 2008)

I looove Juxt!! I've gotta get that Lipgelee color now! So pretty!


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 25, 2008)

Gorgeous haul!!  And I just love your brush holder in the background!  Very cute!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Shepherdess (May 25, 2008)

Nice haul. I love the 224. Maybe you could do a poison ivy FOTD using some of these colours?


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## Esperanza (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *parysse* 

 
_A very fun haul ! Saplicious lipgelée looks so nice._

 
It is! It gives a nice perly finish to the lips while moisturizing them a bit. This is my first lipgelée... and it won't be the last one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I looove Juxt!! I've gotta get that Lipgelee color now! So pretty!_

 
Yeah Juxt looks really nice and vibrant, can't wait to try it!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Gorgeous haul!!  And I just love your brush holder in the background!  Very cute!!  Enjoy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I made different ones, one with little beads & translucent blue  stones and other one with coloured sand (you can see a part of it in the back of the 3rd pic, just behind Ruby Woo & Bitter.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_Maybe you could do a poison ivy FOTD using some of these colours?_

 
Wow, it's the first time I'm asked to do an FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it would be fun to do it so... ok! I'll do it as soon as I have time! It would be difficult with the red hair tho


----------



## user79 (May 26, 2008)

Oooh pretty! Ramblas Red is gorgeous.


----------



## vcanady (May 26, 2008)

Great haul...I wish I could pull off red lipstick!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 26, 2008)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 27, 2008)

Enjoy!!


----------



## melliquor (May 29, 2008)

Nice haul.


----------



## n_c (May 29, 2008)

nice haul


----------

